# Programm, daß auf eingehende Anrufe reagiert



## sportlich1969 (25. Mai 2011)

Hallo Leute !

Geht um folgende Aufgabenstellung: Ich möchte eine Software schreiben, die auf Anrufe am Handy reagiert. Es kommt also ein Anruf und es startet automatisch dieses Programm, dieses holt sich die Daten (Anrufer,Name usw) und dann kann ich nach Belieben im Java-Code darauf reagieren....

Das ganze sollte mit Sony bzw Nokia-Handys funktionieren....

hat jemand eine Idee ?
danke im Voraus....


----------



## XHelp (25. Mai 2011)

Also "irgendwas" was "irgendwo" "irgendwie" immer läuft wird vermutlich schwer. Schau eben was die jeweiligen Handys an Möglichkeiten zur Verfügung stellen um das zu realisieren.


----------



## sportlich1969 (26. Mai 2011)

Es gibt in erster Linie Hinweise zu mobilen Appilationen, aber nicht zu Applikationen (z.B wie der MyPhoneExplorer), wo ich am PC mit dem Handy kommunizieren kann und auch etwas dazu programmieren kann ! Drum meine Frage hier im Forum....


----------



## XHelp (26. Mai 2011)

Aso. Ich habe es so verstanden, dass es eine Handy-Anwendung sein soll.
So kannst du dir ggf nach irgendwelchen OpenSource Projekten schauen, die das machen können. z.B. wie floAt's Mobile Agent (ist aber in Delphi)


----------

